# My Unicorn and Ass [Mature Stuff]



## Sin-Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah um... I just drew a Unicorn and a Ass (Donkey) And I was wondering if I drew them okay, because I'm a canine artist not a horse/ass artist. Uh I also drew a Llama but I'll upload that later. What do you think of the Ass and Unicorn. It think I have a storyline for them.






[align=center]----------------------------------------------[/align]
Yeah here is JB in all his hard working glory. He is the ass I've been talking about. He is really sweet but he is a workaholic. I'm not sure if I drew the donkey right though. What do you think?






[align=center]----------------------------------------------[/align]
This is Zyri. I got his name from Zuri in african which means beautiful. I added the y cause it looked cool...lol. Zyri is a carefree sprit and likes to have fun in many ways *wink* but yeah, he is going to be a ebony unicorn with a red horn or blue horn... his eyes are gonna be fun to color in cause they have no pupils. What do you think Did I do the unicorn good?





[align=center]----------------------------------------------[/align]
Yeah okay this one is called "Don't Lick Me." Zyri is trying to have fun with JB but JB isn't to happy about it, since it is stopping his from work.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha, I dig it. I think you got the faces and bodies down, definitely, I can tell what they are. 

Very well done. Props to ya.


----------



## Yves-Alphonse (Dec 27, 2007)

This should be in the feedback section, buddy :3


----------



## Sin-Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

Yves-Alphonse said:
			
		

> This should be in the feedback section, buddy :3



Oh it should oops


----------



## Faabio (Dec 27, 2007)

Wouldn't the unicorn stab the donkey while uhh...doing certain activities?


----------



## Sin-Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

Faabio said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the unicorn stab the donkey while uhh...doing certain activities?



LOL that was random, uh well no... they manage ._.


----------



## Kelsh (Dec 30, 2007)

I was thinking you drew a unicorn on your ass.

Good job.


----------

